# What Garden Tractor would you NOT Buy?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a prestige now, 2nd year.. love it.. I had a toro WH 266H before.. i had it 5 years it had a 38" recycler deck. It was my first, and a good tractor.. always started and ran well.. it did not have great traction, but that was its only fault... Till at year 4, i had problems with the cut. It left a strip behind it when the grass was at all deep. 

I changed everything; 2 belts, levelled the deck 2 times, did the blades 2 times, adjusted throttle governor and more stuff.. In all, i had the thing serviced 6 times and after spending over 300$, i decided the hell with it. 



Now, i am not cursing Toro itself... It was a good tractor.. well made, its plastic hood faded a lot, but it was left outside from spring to winter. i was not crazy about the recycler deck. 
For me, i would not buy a toro again. This is mostly because i had a sour taste left from all the money i'd spent at the dealer trying to get it working. FYI: I usually had it serviced by a local guy.. but after the problems i went to the dealer 4 times.. and the dealer was nice and tried different things.. but the problem was never really resolved. 


It was a good tractor but a bad time at a dealership can turn a person off to a tractor, or at least it did me...



*Is there a brand out there that you WOULD NOT Buy?? *


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

I doubt I would buy anything that Walmart sells.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnray13 _
> *I doubt I would buy anything that Walmart sells. *



And after what Chipmaker said about them spray painting them never will i buy one from them.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I wouldn't NOT buy a tractor just because it was sold at WalMart. It would depend on what tractor it is and what features it had. If it had everything I wanted, why not. 

I would make sure we had a good understanding as to what to do for warranty repair....or get a big enough discount that would make it worth it for me to do my own work or take it to a regular dealer for warranty repairs.

For a very good discount, I can paint if I want. LOL

I don't think I would buy an "L" series from Deere. I just don't see the value for the price they want. I also heard the frame on the "L" series only weighs 27lb compared to 97lb for an "LT" and 117lb for an "LX". It's hard to explain, just think I would have "Buyers Remorse" not long after the deal. That's it.

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

If the price is right, I would buy ANYTHING.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

For me, there is more to a product than a cheap price. I use tools every day and have a disdain for cheap tools. It seems to me that Walmart just wants to sell the cheapest product, quality be damned. 
When you spend a a lot of money on a high quality tool it only hurts once. When you spend a little bit of money on a cheap tool it hurts every time you use it.


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a nephew that used to work in purchasing for Walmart, and now trains employees and sets up the displays for new stroes. They have a purchasing system that works quite well for them. They go to a manufacturer and say "We'll buy 10,000 mowers for you for X dollars". The manufacturer takes their offer and tools up and hires employees to manufacture enouhg mowers to supply Walmart. Nex year they tell him,"We'll buy 10,000 mowers from you again this year, but they have to be XX dollars less than they were last year". The manufacturer has the choice of losing their business, and laying off workers, and closing down a plant he has invested heavily in, or taking their offer, and trying to figure out how to cut the cost enough to meet their price. The quality of the machine usually suffers. If you will compare, you will find that it is very rare that you see the exact same models at Walmart that you see at a standard lawn and garden dealer.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I have to go with the general consensus. All tractors have their own merits and bad points. I guess it would depend on the intended use.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

I would NEVER buy a Poloron 832. Came this way from the dealer...I asked "What gives with the rust?!?!?" He says "Well, it had to sit out overnite...a little naval jelly, steel wool, paint and she'll be in parade condition." I'm starting to think that he ain't the best dealer around!


<img src="http://home.comcast.net/~dougand3/poloron.jpg">


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

You got that new from a dealer?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

What year is that Poloron 832? Who manufactured it?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Come on now*

That Poloron 832 was the best dang tractor ever made :lying: If they were still made i would sell my Cub and run out and buy one:lying: So don't talk bad about the Poloron 832:smiles: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:ditto: :lying: 

It's just too bad they had the "minor" problems with corrosion. 

The way that steering column fits through the hood was revolutionary! :lying:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Jodyand,

How about some more info on the Poloron. I've never heard of them.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Poloron made lawn tractors in the early 70s, somewhere in Ohio. They went bellyup. I bought my house at a bankruptcy auction and this fine machine was under it. At closing, I asked the auctioneer to take it. He said "Hell no, it's yours now". I tried to sell it on ebay for $9.95 but no takers.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Jodyand,
> 
> How about some more info on the Poloron. I've never heard of them. *


I think JC Penny's sold them in the 70s from what i have heard they were a decent LT but a Royal pain to work on.
Jody


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry Greg, hearsay is a bad thing. The frame thing with the L's keeps coming up and I really dont understand it. My L-130 has a frame or something like it. If you look at the pictures posted on some of the forums it is has rails, except the fenders are part of that as well. Sorry I digress, you need to crawl around the tractors you are interested in and use the eyes and not the ears. I agree with the posts above:ditto: about features vs place of purchase. 

Forums and consumer reports can tell of problems by owners as long as they are being truthfull and unbiased. I always wondered if people on the payroll of the mfg's flood the boards with good reviews or are people just being honest about the best product ever!:cpu: :stupid:


----------

